# Schwinn pocket watch



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

Are these a dime a dozen? Worth having?


----------



## Waterland (May 7, 2013)

Pull the back off to find the manufacturer and the serial number.  If it's from one of the major American watch makers (Elgin, Waltham, Hampden, Hamilton, Illinois, etc.) The serial number will tell you the year of manufacturer, how many jewels it has, production numbers and other useful information that will help determine value.  If it's for sale, I'll buy it.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

It's not in my possession but I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 8, 2013)

Made in Get Britain is on the movement. Nothing else. If you're interested, I'll PM you with the info if where I found it. You can deal with the seller directly. It could be overpriced for all I know.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 26, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I have the chance to buy one. Maybe by now someone knows something about them?


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 26, 2015)

The bike shown is a '55 or so and that particular Schwinn font was first used in 1959. My guess would be modern (or relatively so) manufacture. Looks like an on-demand creation. If it was a real Schwinn thing I very much doubt they would have used the Deluxe Hornet as the bike. And the inconsistency of model year and font year is also strange.

For the right price a neat item to own. But get the feeling it's a "tribute" sort of piece and not something that Schwinn put out. But I could well be wrong. Who knows.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Are these a dime a dozen? Worth having?




Here's another:

http://martonmere.ecrater.com/p/14224189/vintage-schwinn-bicycle-advertising-dial


----------

